# Suche Webcam.



## Rud (28. Mai 2011)

Hi leutz,
Ich suche eine Webcam für meinen Pc. Natürlich sollte sie gute Videos mit guter Quali machen. 
Gibt es Sachen auf die ich achten muss, außer das sie die Auflösung nicht künstlich hochskaliert?
Ich freue mich auf eure Vorschläge... 


Gruß R U D


----------



## Kev95 (28. Mai 2011)

Hi,
ich habe eine Logitech C910.

Die macht echt gute Videos.
Ich nutze sie z.B. an meinem Netbook als günstigen Camcoder-Ersatz.

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## Re4dt (28. Mai 2011)

Hey,
ich habe auch die Logitech HD Pro Webcam C910
Kann Kev95 nur zustimmen.


----------



## Kev95 (28. Mai 2011)

Ah eins muss ich noch erwähnen:
Es gibt zur Zeit keinen Instant Messenger der FullHD unterstützt.

Gruß,
Kevin


----------



## Joel-92 (28. Mai 2011)

Microsoft LifeCam VX-700 (ca. 15 €)
Reicht zum Camen aus.


----------



## Rud (28. Mai 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Ah eins muss ich noch erwähnen:
> Es gibt zur Zeit keinen Instant Messenger der FullHD unterstützt.


 
Nur damit ich das richtig verstehe, die funktioniert aber trotzdem bei skype oder msn?

Ich hatte eher an ein Gerät bis max. 50€ gedacht, da ich die webcam auch nur ab und zu benutzten möchte.

Gruß R U D


----------



## Re4dt (28. Mai 2011)

Ja sie funktioniert. 
Wenn du sie nur ab und zu nutzen willst hole dir die Microsoft LifeCam VX-700 hat mein bruder an seinem Laptop. Für den Preis unschlagbar.


----------



## Rud (28. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 
Ich werde mir wohl die Microsoft LifeCam VX-700 kaufen. 

Gruß R U D


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

Ich habs mir ganz einfach gemacht, hab ne PS3 webcam genommen^^ Günstig und Top Bild!


----------



## GoldenMic (13. Juni 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe eine Logitech C910.
> 
> Die macht echt gute Videos.
> ...



Diese kann ich auch nur wärmstens empfehlen.


----------



## watercooled (13. Juni 2011)

Camcorder Ersatz!? Ne Webcam?? 

Vergleich bitte!


----------



## Rud (15. Juni 2011)

Camcorder Ersatz? Wer hat denn bitte DAVON gesprochen?

Gruß R U D


----------



## Gamer090 (16. Juni 2011)

Kev95 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich habe eine Logitech C910.
> 
> Die macht echt gute Videos.
> ...


 


Rud schrieb:


> Camcorder Ersatz? Wer hat denn bitte DAVON gesprochen?
> 
> Gruß R U D


 
Da hst du die ANtwort, ich glaube aber er meinte was anderes


----------



## Rud (16. Juni 2011)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Da hst du die ANtwort, ich glaube aber er meinte was anderes


 
Ah ok. Ja da hast du recht. Ich weiß nicht genau was er damit meinte. Allerdings hat sich das Thema ja sowieso erledigt 


Gruß R U D


----------

